# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  بعد عید مطالعه رو شرو کردم،پزشکی قبول میشم؟!

## maede-a

سلام آقای سلیمانی  من  بعد از چند سال دوری از کنکور و ب خاطر علاقه به پزشکی  پارسال کنکور دادم و رتبه منطقه 2 ، 14000 آوردمامسال هم بعد عید شروع کردم به خونون ولی نهایت درصد زیست و  شیمی به 40 درصد تو آزمونهای سنجش رسیدهاز هفته قبل هم شروع کردم به زدن تستهای کنکور داخل و خارج از سال 86، به نظر شما با این روش من میتونم کنکور 93 پزشکی قبول شم?

----------


## maede-a

لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## parastuu

> سلام آقای سلیمانی  من  بعد از چند سال دوری از کنکور و ب خاطر علاقه به پزشکی  پارسال کنکور دادم و رتبه منطقه 2 ، 14000 آوردمامسال هم بعد عید شروع کردم به خونون ولی نهایت درصد زیست و  شیمی به 40 درصد تو آزمونهای سنجش رسیدهاز هفته قبل هم شروع کردم به زدن تستهای کنکور داخل و خارج از سال 86، به نظر شما با این روش من میتونم کنکور 93 پزشکی قبول شم?


آره قبول میشی,چرا که نه!!!!!!
من بعد شما شروع کردم تازه دیپلمم ریاضی بوده خیلیم امیدوارم که پزشکی قبول شم شمام اگه این چند روز باقیمونده یه برنامه ریزی درست حسابی داشته باشین به امید حق حتما قبول میشید:yahoo (3):

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام آقای سلیمانی  من  بعد از چند سال دوری از کنکور و ب خاطر علاقه به پزشکی  پارسال کنکور دادم و رتبه منطقه 2 ، 14000 آوردمامسال هم بعد عید شروع کردم به خونون ولی نهایت درصد زیست و  شیمی به 40 درصد تو آزمونهای سنجش رسیدهاز هفته قبل هم شروع کردم به زدن تستهای کنکور داخل و خارج از سال 86، به نظر شما با این روش من میتونم کنکور 93 پزشکی قبول شم?


کنکور سالهای قبل رو با دقت بررسی کن ...

----------


## maede-a

> به نظر من شروع کن واسه 94


ولی من فقط امسال وقت دارم که تو کنکور شرکت  کنم چون از طرف همسرم دیگه بهم فرصت داده نمیشه. میدونم که کارم خیلی سخته

----------

